# Inventive chucklicious replies only please



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I am determined to swim upstream against the current
please tell me why this is a bad idea


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Not easy on your own. Much more comfortable in a boat with a bunch of other people and an engine to back you up.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> I am determined to swim upstream against the current
> please tell me why this is a bad idea


are you a salmon? 
if not hten i wouldnt recommend it


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Same reason I shouldnt of drunk out of that lovely clear river whilst hiking on Dartmoor....coz upstream there was a dead sheep in it!!:Wideyed

(true story!:Vomit)


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Depends why you're doing it. If it's to save a drowning child then go for it, if it's sheer cussed force of habit remember this story: There was a woman in a village who was stubborn and argumentative, always gave her husband a hard time. One day she fell into the raging river following a storm. The husband quickly arranged for a rescue party to search and dredge upstream of where she fell in. Other villagers thought he'd lost his mind, told him she would float DOWNSTREAM. " Not her, she'd go upstream alive or dead!".


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Well if it determines that you belong to "why not " generation.

( read about it today in woman's mag..while waiting)..

It seems this is about fourtyplus who go out with their daughters to party...
Accompanied by a photo..
Girl smiled too..but it was " I willpush you into nearest canal" kind of smile...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

What is chucklicious please?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Makes you chuckle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

cinnamontoast said:


> Makes you chuckle.


Really? That simple? Boy... do I feel dumb... igeon
Here I was thinking it had something to do with the cut of meat and making it tasty (isn't chuck a meat?)


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> Makes you chuckle.


In a delicious way


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Really? That simple? Boy... do I feel dumb... igeon
> Here I was thinking it had something to do with the cut of meat and making it tasty (isn't chuck a meat?)


Possibly only in America  Chook is a chicken, usually the pet kind.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

cinnamontoast said:


> Possibly only in America  Chook is a chicken, usually the pet kind.


Just looked it up...
Chuck is a cut of beef, around the neck, you brits call it "clod" (yes, I LOL'd).


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Don't forget the ox cheek and oxtail. Our cows are weird hybrids, head and tails of oxen, everything else is beef!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Just looked it up...
> Chuck is a cut of beef, around the neck, you brits call it "clod" (yes, I LOL'd).


I admit I'm not very good at cooking, but I have never heard of a clod of beef!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Not easy on your own. Much more comfortable in a boat with a bunch of other people and an engine to back you up.


That could be seen as quite deep by the way


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Never heard of a clod of beef: I use clod as in a lump of earth, eg my tyres are full of clods (of mud). Don't you call soil/mud dirt? So confusing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

cinnamontoast said:


> Never heard of a clod of beef: I use clod as in a lump of earth, eg my tyres are full of clods (of mud). Don't you call soil/mud dirt? So confusing.


Yep, clod involves dirt, soil, earth...
Which is why I LOL'd at "clod" in reference to a cut of beef. Not the cut I would be eating that's for sure!
But what do I know, you guys insist on calling cream "clotted" and say it's good. Whatever... anything clotted in reference to dairy is never good IME


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lovin 'Chucklicious' that is a mint word :Hilarious

That's all from me sorry.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Clotted cream is nice. Now creme fraiche is an entirely different thing. They call it fraiche, which makes you think fresh, well it does me, then you taste it and it tastes gone off. :Vomit At least sour cream sounds as it tastes. What's all that about then?


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Same reason I shouldnt of drunk out of that lovely clear river whilst hiking on Dartmoor....coz upstream there was a dead sheep in it!!:Wideyed
> 
> (true story!:Vomit)


That just doesn't bear thinking about by the way


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Different again in Scotland - as you would expect!
http://www.scotchbutchersclub.org/cuts-guide/beef-cuts/


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Swimming against the current is very tiring.

You may find, therefore, that you end up swimming with your mouth open and you run the risk of a fish or miscellaneous crustacean swimming into your mouth.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I wonder if swimming against the current is more tiring than going against the grain?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Yep, clod involves dirt, soil, earth...
> Which is why I LOL'd at "clod" in reference to a cut of beef. Not the cut I would be eating that's for sure!
> But what do I know, you guys insist on calling cream "clotted" and say it's good. Whatever... anything clotted in reference to dairy is never good IME


No, no, clotted cream is just solid and lush!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

cinnamontoast said:


> No, no, clotted cream is just solid and lush!!


So call it something like buttery cream or something that sounds somewhat appetizing. I don't want clots in my food. Ever.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> I am determined to swim upstream against the current please tell me why this is a bad idea


It will be very arduous and you will need to tack from shore to shore against the current and perhaps also against the prevailing wind. There may be many changes of wind during your journey. This will make you very tired and in need of energy. You will need to eat and the reason it is a bad idea is that your sarnies will get soggy when you try to address this. Also, while falling asleep would be the natural response to this circumstance you should be aware that it will result in a complete failure to meet your objectives.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> So call it something like buttery cream or something that sounds somewhat appetizing. I don't want clots in my food. Ever.


You see, calling it buttery cream would make me feel ill - can't bear too much butter


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

silvi said:


> You see, calling it buttery cream would make me feel ill - can't bear too much butter


Now you're just being difficult :Shifty


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Now you're just being difficult :Shifty


I know, lol!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

silvi said:


> You see, calling it buttery cream would make me feel ill - can't bear too much butter





ouesi said:


> Now you're just being difficult :Shifty


but wouldnt we get it confused with buttermillk then?

Just loving this organic thread, very chucklicious xxx


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree. Just makes me think of creamy butter and I wouldn't want too many spoonfuls of that on my cake. :Yuck


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Although I do quite like buttercream filling in a chocolate sponge


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Elles said:


> I agree. Just makes me think of creamy butter and I wouldn't want too many spoonfuls of that on my cake. :Yuck


but buttercream icing is lush
and
being made of oil would float alongside me and keep me nourished as i swam


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> It will be very arduous and you will need to tack from shore to shore against the current and perhaps also against the prevailing wind. There may be many changes of wind during your journey. This will make you very tired and in need of energy. You will need to eat and the reason it is a bad idea is that your sarnies will get soggy when you try to address this. Also, while falling asleep would be the natural response to this circumstance you should be aware that it will result in a complete failure to meet your objectives.


Can I suggest an alternative to soggy sarnies? Hot soup could be made and stored in a sort of tin can which can then be strapped to your head. You will then have a straw arrangement, leading down into your mouth, so that you can take regular slurps of this wholesome and sustaining concoction throughout your epic swim,

My personal favourites are minestrone and vegetable but you will, of course, have your own favourites. I would avoid any blend containing meat, however, as you don't want to attract tiny predators to the feast.

If you don't like soup, I can suggest Jack Daniels as an alternative for your tin can.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Mmmmm buttercream icing........there just is no other.....


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

The bears will think you are a salmon.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Mmmm cake. :Happy


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Can I suggest an alternative to soggy sarnies? Hot soup could be made and stored in a sort of tin can which can then be strapped to your head. You will then have a straw arrangement, leading down into your mouth, so that you can take regular slurps of this wholesome and sustaining concoction throughout your epic swim,
> 
> My personal favourites are minestrone and vegetable but you will, of course, have your own favourites. I would avoid any blend containing meat, however, as you don't want to attract tiny predators to the feast.
> 
> If you don't like soup, I can suggest Jack Daniels as an alternative for your tin can.


Could I not have JD *in* my soup?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweety said:


> Swimming against the current is very tiring.
> 
> You may find, therefore, that you end up swimming with your mouth open and you run the risk of a fish or miscellaneous crustacean swimming into your mouth.


Or a turd.:Yuck


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> I am determined to swim upstream against the current
> please tell me why this is a bad idea


It's not. It's a good idea. Certainly much easier than cycling upstream against the current. Bikes are crap at floating, that's why you always find them in the bottom of canals.

My favourite soup is carrot and coriander, by the way.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Can I suggest an alternative to soggy sarnies? Hot soup could be made and stored in a sort of tin can which can then be strapped to your head. You will then have a straw arrangement, leading down into your mouth, so that you can take regular slurps of this wholesome and sustaining concoction throughout your epic swim,
> 
> My personal favourites are minestrone and vegetable but you will, of course, have your own favourites. I would avoid any blend containing meat, however, as you don't want to attract tiny predators to the feast.
> 
> If you don't like soup, I can suggest Jack Daniels as an alternative for your tin can.


Splendid idea! With the right shape of container you could use it as a sail which will help with the tacking. You can use whichever appendage you like at the rudder.



mrs phas said:


> Could I not have JD *in* my soup?


*Jack Daniels Tennessee French Onion Soup*
*List of Ingredients**

2 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons oil
6 cups sliced onions
1/3 cup Jack Daniel's Tennessee Whiskey
1/4 teaspoon thyme
6 cups beef broth
6 slices toasted French bread
1 1/2 cups shredded smoked Cheddar cheese 
Recipe

Heat butter and oil in large soup pot. Cover and cook onions over low heat about 30 minutes, stirring occasionally, until it is a rich brown color. 
Stir in Jack Daniel's Tennessee Whiskey, thyme and broth. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Simmer 15-to-20 minutes.

Ladle into ovenproof bowls. Top each with a slice of French bread and a sprinkle of cheese. Broil until cheese is melted and bubbly.

Makes 6 servings. *


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Splendid idea! With the right shape of container you could use it as a sail which will help with the tacking. You can use whichever appendage you like at the rudder.
> 
> *Jack Daniels Tennessee French Onion Soup*
> *List of Ingredients*
> ...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Splendid idea! With the right shape of container you could use it as a sail which will help with the tacking. You can use whichever appendage you like at the rudder.
> 
> *Jack Daniels Tennessee French Onion Soup*
> *List of Ingredients*
> ...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

This is a beautiful and very healthy recipe. I have just nipped to the Co-op for the ingredients and plan to make it tonight.

Rosie can have a bowl too, it will do her good. She can have chocolate and grapes for dessert.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Just looked it up...
> Chuck is a cut of beef, around the neck, you brits call it "clod" (yes, I LOL'd).


This Brit has never eaten a clod - that s a dollop of poo stuck to a rabbit's backside.

Chuck steak is OK though.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> I am determined to swim upstream against the current
> please tell me why this is a bad idea


Quite the reverse. It is a great idea - it will make you stronger - unless you drown that is.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would strongly advise you though, however tempted you may be, to NOT wear frilly knickers for your venture, either inside or outside your swimming costume.

However alluring you think they would be, they will very quickly fill up with water, causing you to become bottom heavy.

You will quickly find yourself treading water, frantically trying to stay afloat. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

While you degenerates have been sharing recipes, I have finally managed to get most of my house cleaned, like move furniture clean (god, why do I do that, no one should have to see what really lurks under the sofas).
Anyway, I’m now about to tackle the stove, and it occurred to me that the cooktop thingabob we call stove here in the US has a different name in the UK, or am I just imagining things? 

On another note, if you let your house get totally out of control messy, it makes a huge difference when you finally do clean up. Much more satisfying that way


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Perhaps first test your stamina and resilience by running up a few down escalators. Or down the ups. 

What awaits you upstream may I ask? Is it worth it?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Same reason I shouldnt of drunk out of that lovely clear river whilst hiking on Dartmoor....coz upstream there was a dead sheep in it!!:Wideyed
> 
> (true story!:Vomit)


I hope you weren't too sick. I always had water purifying tables on me while up on the moor.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ouesi said:


> While you degenerates have been sharing recipes, I have finally managed to get most of my house cleaned, like move furniture clean (god, why do I do that, no one should have to see what really lurks under the sofas).
> Anyway, I'm now about to tackle the stove, and it occurred to me that the cooktop thingabob we call stove here in the US has a different name in the UK, or am I just imagining things?
> 
> On another note, if you let your house get totally out of control messy, it makes a huge difference when you finally do clean up. Much more satisfying that way


Cooktop thingamebob is called a hob in our house.

A cooker to me is an all in one type that my mother had with the grill at eyeline.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Anyway, I'm now about to tackle the stove, and it occurred to me that the cooktop thingabob we call stove here in the US has a different name in the UK, or am I just imagining things?


I call it a stove and the bit underneath is ether the cooker or oven. Or so,me times I call the whole thing a cooker or oven lol. I am not very consistent


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

When I was a kid, the whole cooker was called a stove, but then, cookers were a whole, separate unit.

When the fashion became to build them into the kitchen, they became an oven and the top part, a hob.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> I am determined to swim upstream against the current
> please tell me why this is a bad idea


It´ll be difficult to walk upstream, so I´d stick to swimming. Boat might be an option, but that would be for sissys and way too boring. Besides you might not need to actually go anywhere, staying put will be a lot of work. That way your mates could stay right at the river bank and enjoy watching you struggling.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

ouesi said:


> But what do I know, you guys insist on calling cream "clotted" and say it's good. Whatever... anything clotted in reference to dairy is never good IME


Independence has deprived you of these babies.... this is not a stock photo either.... these are the ones I consumed on the way back from my camping trip. Cream Tea or Big Mac. Let me think about that for a moment. CREAM TEA . Nom.. nom.. nom.. nom.. nom


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sweety said:


> I would strongly advise you though, however tempted you may be, to NOT wear frilly knickers for your venture, either inside or outside your swimming costume.
> 
> However alluring you think they would be, they will very quickly fill up with water, causing you to become bottom heavy.
> 
> You will quickly find yourself treading water, frantically trying to stay afloat. Not a pretty picture.


but but but.......................they have to match the top surely



ouesi said:


> Anyway, I'm now about to tackle the stove, and it occurred to me that the cooktop thingabob we call stove here in the US has a different name in the UK, or am I just imagining things?


top = hob
bottom = oven

whole thing = cooker, cos thats what it does do:Joyful



ouesi said:


> On another note, if you let your house get totally out of control messy, it makes a huge difference when you finally do clean up. Much more satisfying that way


This ^^^^^ have now taken this onboard and will use it at least twice [if not thrice] a week:Smuggrin


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Mrs Phas, as I have never learnt to swim, against the current or with it, I would drown anyway.
Perhaps you could find a friendly river Dolphin to tow you up stream.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

silvi said:


> You see, calling it buttery cream would make me feel ill - can't bear too much butter


Agree, I'd puke. It's not buttery, anyway, it's creamy!



Mulish said:


> My favourite soup is carrot and coriander, by the way.


If you haven't tried Baxter's Spicy Parsnip (splash in chipotle for an amazing lunch!) then you should. I find it amazing!



Sweety said:


> This is a beautiful and very healthy recipe. I have just nipped to the Co-op for the ingredients and plan to make it tonight.
> 
> Rosie can have a bowl too, it will do her good. She can have chocolate and grapes for dessert.


You crazy lady! Don't you know bourbon should only be given to humans?! (Even tho Jack Daniels isn't really bourbon, shh!)


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Valanita said:


> Mrs Phas, as I have never learnt to swim, against the current or with it, I would drown anyway.
> Perhaps you could find a friendly river Dolphin to tow you up stream.


in my case it would have to be a whale, but it could only tow me as far as the sea water turned to fresh
maybe it could help you learn to float on the way back to the sea 
[not intimating that youd need a whale of course]


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

It's not real bourbon, yet still makes it into the collection!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Clearly the second one with a paddle would be appropriate.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My dad got a bottle of this for my OH at Christmas: I called it Knob End by accident. *Shamed*


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> top = hob
> bottom = oven
> 
> whole thing = cooker, cos thats what it does do:Joyful


Well the hob is now clean, oven isn't getting cleaned today, not that it needs it, if anything it needs to be dusted from lack of use!
Next project is to sort through a certain growth spurting child's wardrobe, phew... I'd much rather be procrastinating on here


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

What is 'Bourbon' in America? Is it like Whiskey or something? The only 'Bourbon' I know are these:








Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

Bourbon is bourbon, definitely not whiskey. I thought most alcohol was the same stuff on either side of the pond 
But honestly, I have no clue, I’m not a drinker, and especially not any of the hard stuff :Yuck 
I suppose we do have moonshine though, which you probably don’t


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hmmm, thought it was an American drink...
Never heard of Moonshine no, sounds magical! lol
How about Aftershock? Used to love that in my drinking days.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Never heard of Moonshine no, sounds magical!


Not magical in a good way that's for sure!
Moonshine is high proof liquor distilled from corn. It was made illegally during the prohibition years, and got it's name from that - most of the work and distribution was done "by the light of the moon."

Well-made stuff I'm told is delicious, some have added flavors like apple and peach, but it's basically straight alcohol :Yuck


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Bourbon Whisky as opposed to Scotch Whisky, in the UK.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Not magical in a good way that's for sure!
> Moonshine is high proof liquor distilled from corn. It was made illegally during the prohibition years, and got it's name from that - most of the work and distribution was done "by the light of the moon."
> 
> Well-made stuff I'm told is delicious, some have added flavors like apple and peach, but it's basically straight alcohol :Yuck


Crikey! Sounds like the 151 Rum I drank in Dominican Republic, so flamable you aren't allowed to bring any back on the plane


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Elles said:


> Bourbon Whisky as opposed to Scotch Whisky, in the UK.


So our Bourbon is a Whisky?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Scotch and Bourbon both have the same surname. Whiskey. So yep, Bourbon is American Whiskey.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

If you look at Cinnamontoast's pictures, you can see it says Whiskey on the bottles.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Elles said:


> If you look at Cinnamontoast's pictures, you can see it says Whiskey on the bottles.


Ah ok thanks. the pics are blocked for me.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Bourbon - American, Whiskey, made from corn, double distilled
Scotch - Scottish, Whisky, made from barley, double distilled
Irish - Irish, Whiskey, made from barley, mostly triple distilled


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Jonescat said:


> Bourbon - American, Whiskey, made from corn, double distilled
> Scotch - Scottish, Whisky, made from barley, double distilled
> Irish - Irish, Whiskey, made from barley, mostly triple distilled


Thank you


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

'Proper' bourbon has strict rules and is only supposed to come from America.

Produced in the United States

Made from a grain mixture that is at least 51% corn

Aged in new, charred oak barrels

Distilled to no more than 160 (U.S.) proof (80%)

Entered into the barrel for aging at no more than 125 proof (62.5% alcohol by volume)

Bottled (like other whiskeys) at 80 proof or more (40% alcohol by volume


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow, quite the education I’m getting here. Who knew there were such strict rules about booze!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

I hope @mrs phas doesn't mind, but I would like to add another question to the OP.

Should I mow the lawn now or chance it this afternoon?
We are in the season of pop up afternoon thunder storms, and last night we got several storms and lots of rain. Woke up to very wet grass so I've waited until now for it to dry out a bit. It's now dry-ish but it's 85 degrees and 100% humidity and it's a big lawn. If I wait until this evening, it might be cooler, but it also might rain again and I'm back in the same boat but with longer grass.

Thoughts?

*waiting for the first smart aleck to tell me I need a goat*


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Goats are no good for proper lawns. Everyone knows that. What you need are rabbits. You only need a couple to start with and you are sorted forl life.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

Jonescat said:


> Goats are no good for proper lawns. Everyone knows that. What you need are rabbits. You only need a couple to start with and you are sorted forl life.


Oh, the dogs would *love* a yard full of rabbits. And not in a good way.... 
We actually have a fair few rabbits (and deer), but they don't keep the grass down. 
Maybe a cow? Then I could milk her and make clotted cream


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Cows are very bad for the planet - consume too much water and produce too much methane. How about a sheep?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

Sheep... I do like sheep, and you can milk sheep too can’t you? Hrm there are some definite possibilities here...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> but but but.......................they have to match the top surely
> 
> top = hob
> bottom = oven
> ...


I have to be absolutely firm about this. NO frilly undies. The last thing you need whilst breaststroking against the current, shlurping your soup as you go, is some fella, inflamed to the point of madness by the sight of your frilly knickers, making unusual sexual demands on you.

You won't have the time or energy for such frivolity and your vitals will be so cold by then, there wouldn't be any point anyway.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

A Somerset lawnmower posse in action


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I hope @mrs phas doesn't mind, but I would like to add another question to the OP.
> 
> Should I mow the lawn now or chance it this afternoon?
> We are in the season of pop up afternoon thunder storms, and last night we got several storms and lots of rain. Woke up to very wet grass so I've waited until now for it to dry out a bit. It's now dry-ish but it's 85 degrees and 100% humidity and it's a big lawn. If I wait until this evening, it might be cooler, but it also might rain again and I'm back in the same boat but with longer grass.
> ...


no, of course Mrs phas doesnt mind

What you need is an alpaca, i can pack you one if you want


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

Well I went the good old fashioned lawn mower route. 
Lawn looks great, I on the other hand look like a dirty wet dishrag and feel like one too. Ugh... Way too hot to be out there exerting myself!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Well I went the good old fashioned lawn mower route.
> Lawn looks great, I on the other hand look like a dirty wet dishrag and feel like one too. Ugh... Way too hot to be out there exerting myself!


but did you use a push mower?
anything else is just cheating


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> but did you use a push mower?
> anything else is just cheating


Of course! Only way to do it!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

29 Degrees at 7pm?? What part are you from Ouesi??? (had to google because I have no understanding of Farenheit).
When I cycled home at 5pm, it was 13 Degrees and I was freezing!! 
I need a hot country, but also one that gets lots of snow. (don't want much do i? )

I was told my ideal climate is in Alberta, Canada


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

Muttly said:


> 29 Degrees at 7pm?? What part are you from Ouesi??? (had to google because I have no understanding of Farenheit).
> When I cycled home at 5pm, it was 13 Degrees and I was freezing!!
> I need a hot country, but also one that gets lots of snow. (don't want much do i? )
> 
> I was told my ideal climate is in Alberta, Canada


It wasn't 7pm, it was more like 1pm when I typed that. We're in the southeast of the US, southern Appalachia, gets very hot in the summer, very muggy, and our "summer" lasts a long time.
Next week average temps will be mid to high 90's (35 celsius) and afternoon/evening thunderstorms pretty much every day. We won't start cooling off again until around mid October. 
Makes for a lot of water-related activities with the dogs


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

ouesi said:


> It wasn't 7pm, it was more like 1pm when I typed that. We're in the southeast of the US, southern Appalachia, gets very hot in the summer, very muggy, and our "summer" lasts a long time.
> Next week average temps will be mid to high 90's (35 celsius) and afternoon/evening thunderstorms pretty much every day. We won't start cooling off again until around mid October.
> Makes for a lot of water-related activities with the dogs


:Facepalm Dumbass here forgot the time difference 
Sounds lovely to me  I'm very jealous of 35 degrees!!! We reached 34 a couple of years ago and it made the front page of all the papers, that's how rare it is 
Our 'summer' (if you can call it that) is off and on, that's what I hate. You might get a few days of high twenties, then bang, wake up and back to 13 degrees. I hate it, UK weather is so crap.
You can't pack away your winter clothes, because most of the time there are days in July/August you need them ffs.

We went on holiday last year right on the beach, in August, had a lovely sea view caravan. Not once could we sunbathe on the beach. Of course we went to the beach.......wrapped up in hoodies and jeans.  Then the indoor pool was closed and there were some people in the outdoor pool, I thought Hmmm, well it must be heated then, if they are in it. Oh no, I nearly died of Hypothermia :Cold I'm just not built for the UK lol

The worst part is...I actually came very close to being born in California 

(sorry for my rant)


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you seen the forecast for the SW of the uk? Thunderstorms and floods for the next 4 days.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Elles said:


> Have you seen the forecast for the SW of the uk? Thunderstorms and floods for the next 4 days.


Yup the warning extends here to the East and SouthEast. I love Thunderstorms, but I do think that's what started Muttly off last week.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Elles said:


> Have you seen the forecast for the SW of the uk? Thunderstorms and floods for the next 4 days.


Now you tell me - I've just spent ages watering the garden and all my pots


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Should've done your research first. Honestly, all these people who just do things without proper research on the Internet, or asking on petforums first.  :Smuggrin :Hilarious

I got my son to cut the grass for me, so we'll have a nice green lawn afterwards.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I would suggest Mrs Phas gets out of the water now though. :Nailbiting


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Just looked it up...
> Chuck is a cut of beef, around the neck, you brits call it "clod" (yes, I LOL'd).


We call it chuck here in the North East as well. Obviously our dialect is so expressive you colonials have had no reason to change it (BIG GRIN - can't get an emoticon to work)

Your bulls are a different shape to ours as well. Interesting.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Just noticed that the picture of the British beefthingy has chuck marked on it as well just behind the other bit). Maybe that's what I'm thinking of. As a born-again vegetarian I can't remember the its anymoe. But I can definitely buy chuck at the butchers.

Though if somebody from Lancashire calls you "chuck", it is a term of endearment (chick). Here in the North East, you will get called "pet" (pet) or "hinney" (a girl donkey) - or, of course "bonnie lass/lad" (meaning good-looking - but be careful. Tere are some parts of our sceptres isle where "bonny" means fat and you could get a braying (beating)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

CRL said:


> are you a salmon?
> if not hten i wouldnt recommend it


Totally agree with this - swim upriver only to spawn. Personally I wouldn't swim downriver either. British rivers are bliddy freezing, even at the height of summer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2015)

lostbear said:


> Your bulls are a different shape to ours as well. Interesting.


I noticed that too... Makes one wonder, for sure... 

(I would insert a funny picture but haven't had enough coffee to bother finding one yet.)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Interesting, I wonder if Gordon Ramsey uses the American or UK version when he does the 'bits of a cow' test on Hell's Kitchen? I've never really paid attention to that, I will now lol!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I hope @mrs phas doesn't mind, but I would like to add another question to the OP.
> 
> Should I mow the lawn now or chance it this afternoon?
> We are in the season of pop up afternoon thunder storms, and last night we got several storms and lots of rain. Woke up to very wet grass so I've waited until now for it to dry out a bit. It's now dry-ish but it's 85 degrees and 100% humidity and it's a big lawn. If I wait until this evening, it might be cooler, but it also might rain again and I'm back in the same boat but with longer grass.
> ...


As mrsphas didn´t mind, here is my solution. Help a poor student to finance his way to anything..










But make sure you interview the candidate in person, as you don´t want to hire him










And this is your job.


----------

